# Wallpaper Workshop - Mass



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This coming Saturday, March 20, 2010, will be the seventh annual W.Springfield Mass March Madness Wallcovering Workshop. (note: no copyright infringement on the NCAA spring hoops tourney name).

This has proved to be, over the years, the perfect break-out after a long hard winter. The Berkshire Chapter of the NGPP hosts it and paperhangers from as far away as StL and Chicago have been known to attend. This year there are promises from Calif, Texas, and the Carolinas. Usually about 80 - 90 hangers are present from up and down the eastern seaboard.

This year's agenda includes:

What’s new with Flavor Paper, which has moved from New Orleans to Brooklyn, NY.
A walk though some details about the installation of commercial vinyl, with perhaps some alternate methods of achieving great installations . 
Bamboo from Phillip Jeffries. 
Installation techniques needed to successfully hang embroidered silk. 
Wallpaper tools from Japan. 
Unique tools you have in your bag that you wouldn’t dare be without “just in case”. 
 and other presentations

Every year there is great audience participation that in itself is worth the price of admission. 
OH HELL, at $25 the elaborate continental breakfast and pizza lunch is worth the price of admission. !!!

Anyway, the venue is the W.Springfield Elks Lodge, 429 Morgan Road, W. Springfield, MA. This is about 1.2 miles from Rte 91. Exit 13B, travel south on Rte 5 (Riverdale St) for .45 miles. Take a right on Morgan. The Elks Lodge is .8 mile on the left. 

Registration starts a little before 8:30. The day ends when the day ends, usually around 4:00. 

So, if hanging with the greats, the near greats, and the ingrates is your bag, we will see you there.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If it was a class for beginners like me, I'd love to hang with an ingrate like you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Every level of of hanger can learn something. Two from your area are known to be coming up, I suspect more. 

We'd love to see you. 

BTW, it really is more a workshop than a class. I consider a workshop to be more an exchange of knowledge from all than a class where one or two stand in front and teach in a rigid and controlled environment.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

To bad I am gone this weekend I would of checked it out.
Anything else coming up in Mass anytime soon?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

C'mon Bill. Give us the scoop. How was it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Did you meet many other online personas?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

All those that attended are still to hung over to respond, check back at a decent time. say noonish.:w00t:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We missed you all. No other online personnas (unless you count my multiple personalities)

There were fewer than were expected. Only 53 this year. The excuses ranged from no flights, child activity obligations, too much work, not enough work to afford it, the Media meeting in a few weeks, and the famous, "oops, I forgot it was this weekend"

The dinner the night before was delicious - Mexican Lasagna. The beer and music on Sat night was very tasty, and the apple buttermilk pancakes on Sunday were scrumptious. And there is still a lot of #9 left. 

So Chris, did you swear Shelly to secrecy? I couldn't get ANY rumors out of her about you :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> And there is still a lot of #9 left.


You bastards! Can it be shipped to me?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> You bastards! Can it be shipped to me?


I'll pick you up in Providence


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> We missed you all. No other online personnas (unless you count my multiple personalities)
> 
> There were fewer than were expected. Only 53 this year. The excuses ranged from no flights, child activity obligations, too much work, not enough work to afford it, the Media meeting in a few weeks, and the famous, "oops, I forgot it was this weekend"
> 
> ...





Good for her,I did no such thing but if you know her and she aint talkin then you aint learnin nothing:no:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds Like it was a great time all around. Sorry I missed it but I was in St Louis for First Robotics with my daughter 
http://www.usfirst.org/


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds Like it was a great time all around. Sorry I missed it but I was in St Louis for First Robotics with my daughter
> http://www.usfirst.org/


I took some video and uploaded it to blip.tv. 

Video #1 shows Larry Cohen demonstrating the mysterious dimensions of a single edge blade and how those dimensions can unlock the secrets of table trimming 54"

http://www.blip.tv/file/3394981/

Video #2 Part I and Part II 
Phil Reinhard shows in detail how to tackle the trim of Phillip Jeffries embroidered fabric and conquer the strange pattern wander

Part I
http://blip.tv/file/3388750
Part II
http://blip.tv/file/3389533

Thank you Larry and Phil for sharing this information.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wish I could have been there daArch, maybe next time.


----------

